# A couple of things from my 2008 display



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

It's been a while since I visited. Things have been busy with the holidays and what not, so I haven't got around to posting the couple of pictures I have from my small display.










2008 was my best year yet, but it's still just a tiny little yard display compared to what a lot of you people do here. However, it grows every year! We had lots of ToTs and I'd say a solid 25% of them wouldn't even come up to the front door! I was proud to say the least.

I named my display "Sceletus Manor" in order to have something to put on my arched entry sign besides just cemetery. Scelestus is Latin for wicked, one of the few things I remember from my Latin classes in 8th grade 









This year was my first year to have any kind of animated props. I took my ground breaker casket from last year and rigged it up with a Monster-in-a-Box type setup and a motion sensor. When the ToTs would walk down the sidewalk, a red light would kick on illuminating the casket as a wiper motor rattled the door which was chained shut. There was also a set of cheap PC speakers playing a zombie sound and a 400 watt fogger inside to add to the effect. The rattling is a bit repetitive, which is something I hope I can remedy for 2009. You can see a video here.









Well, that's pretty much it for 2008. I hope you all had a good Halloween and holidays.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a great haunt MTT (good pics too). I really like your arch. I need to try and make something like that (what did you use to make the arch?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a tiny yard display when it looks as good as yours. Well done and nice shots!


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks like a great haunt MTT (good pics too). I really like your arch. I need to try and make something like that (what did you use to make the arch?)


Thanks for the kind words. The sign is made out of a mixture of various PVC fittings and pipe. I used the thin wall stuff to make the arch as many people have done before. For the letters, I needed something light weight yet durable and weatherproof. Inspiration hit me and I called a local sign shop. $15 later I had a 4'x8' sheet of black corrugated plastic! It's great stuff, although very tough to cut. I still have a huge piece left over that I need to figure out what to do with next 

Edit:
I forgot to mention the spikes. They're styrofoam cones that I Gorilla Glued to PVC pipe plugs. Gave them 3 coats of Killz to prime them and then painted them up like the rest of my fence/arch.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Spooky.. The Arch is awesome..Need to know how it was done...PLEASE


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes I like it and it's really not that small.

My haunt started about 8 years ago with just one dummy sitting in a chair in the front yard, well two dummies if you count me. Now I have more than two rooms and half my sister's basement devoted to storage. Oh, they grow up so fast.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your haunt is awesome MTT. Anytime a TOTer doesn't make it to the door is a victory and deserves a pat on the back. Your cemetery arch ROCKS!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Small be damned, that looks great! Perfectly laid out. And btw that picture with the jack-o-lantern RAWKS!!! Awesome what a little fog and light can do when they get together. :jol:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Doesn't have to be big, I think it looks great! Nice pictures!! 
Your video shows you achieved a wonderful ambiance. 
Thanks for sharing, .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done, good lighting too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Really nice, great lighting too.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent setup and very nice pics. I think it's the lighting that really does it for me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job...lighting too


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work and it all fits together nicely


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

It may be small, but it really packs a punch! Everything looks great, love the lighting, and I echo everyone else about the awesome archway! How did you rig the wiper motor to rattle the coffin door? I would love to try and do that.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very nice, like the others, I love the arch way and the lighting, you have a cool grave yard, the tombstones, coffin, buckys, etc. I too would like to know how you did the rattling coffin.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice! I like the columns are they sono tubes? what are they coated with? also is the arch attached to the columns or is it freestanding? any more info on the columns and the are would be great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on your yard! I love the arch also. The pic of the jack-o-lantern is awesome, very simple but really jumps out at you.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

love the entrance arch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't find your display to be all that small. Great details, well composed scene and good lighting. Fantastic!

Love that coffin. It creepy but not so much that it will traumatize a little kid. 

I am really going to have to rethink my entire set-up. Thanks Magic Taco Truck for raising the bar some more.:devil:


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it looks awesome, I love the Arch. I think that is how I want to do mine, I can see you used some pvc fittings, but how did you get it into the columns? Very nice job man. Can you post some more close up pics?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. I never thought about hanging skulls from the arch. I may have to borrow that idea.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

nice. love the gargoyles


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That pumpkin picture turned out cool.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, great stuff. I love your lighting, and that last picture with the pumpkin is amazing!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I think your haunt looks great!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

great job, looks really good. well done


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Judge it by its size do you?.....and where you should not....for your ally is halloween. Sorry couldnt resist. Very well done.You have a nice display there and like you said it will grow year by year i'm sure.


----------

